# Anzeigetreiber wird seit kurzem dauernd neu gestartet (Win7 64bit Prof)



## Schmalli (9. September 2012)

Hallo liebes Sapphire Team,

seit einiger Zeit habe ich Probleme mit dem Anzeigentreiber. Dies wurde trotz Neuinstallation nicht besser. Sogar bei Firefox mußte ich die Hardwarebeschelunigung ausschalten, dass ich wenigstens vernünftig surfen kann.

Meine Geschicht: Gekauft wurde die Sapphire 6970 Ende 2010. Der Lüfter war laut, die Temperatur nicht gerade rosig bei Ende 70°C, Anfang 80°C. Dachte mir erstmal nichts dabei, bis vor kurzem als die Probleme anfingen. "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt....."
Ich erinnerte mich, dass die Temperaturen nicht so schön für die Karte sind und da ich eh eine WaKü installieren wollte dachte ich dies ist ein guter Zeitpunkt. 
Trotz des Umbaus durch einen sehr versierten Kollegen, der schon etliche Grafikkarten umgebaut hat, ist das Problem noch immer da. Die Temperaturen gehen zwar lange nicht mehr so hoch, momentan gerade mal bei 32°C aber
das Problem besteht weiterhin. Da ich viele viele Threads über das Thema gelesen habe und vieles vieles ausprobiert habe, bis hin zur Neuinstallation, wende ich mich nun an Euch.
Habt ihr noch einen Tipp für mich, wie ich das Problem noch lösen könnte? 

System: Windows 7 64bit Prof.
Asus Crosshair IV Extreme - neuestes Bios
AMD Phenom II X6 Black Edition 1090T
Sapphire 6970 2GB
G.e.i.L - 8GB Evo Two 
Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion
LG Blu-ray Brenner BH10LS30
120GB Supertalent TeraDrive
 800W Super Flower Golden Green Modular
Achja, weder CPU, RAM noch die GPU wurden jemals übertaktet!!!

Gruß Schmalli

Edit: Heute einige Stunden memtest laufen lassen. Beim RAM finde ich keine Fehler, jedenfalls keine permanente, die man nach 5-6 Durchläufen schon erkennen müßte.
       Gerade läuft noch prime95 (CPU Stresstest) und zeigt auch keine Auffälligkeiten.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/unigineheavendx11benchm.jpg/
Bei Unigine Heaven ist der Fehler sofort aufgetreten (siehe Screenshot). Alles was unter 8x AA war, bisher keine Fehler. Liegt das an DX11 oder an der Karte?


--> Das war es wohl auch nicht. Fehler besteht weiterhin. Ich bin mit meinem Latein nun wirklich am Ende angekommen.


----------



## Schmalli (11. September 2012)

Hallo,

mal ne Frage, sind hier alle im Urlaub oder weiss hier keiner der Sapphirekollegen Rat?

Gruß Schmalli


----------



## Drauka (13. September 2012)

Hallo Schmalli,

was heißt seit kurzem? War vorher alles ok?
Welchen Treiber verwendest Du jetzt?

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Schmalli (14. September 2012)

Hallo Alex,

bis vor kurzem war alles ok. Treiber ist der aktuelle 12.8. von AMD.
Hab schon alles versucht:
Treiber mehrmals runtergeworfen (Driver Cleaner) und wieder neu installiert
Neue BIOS Version aufgespielt
Neuinstallation
Auslagerungsdatei neu angelegt... Neue RAM-Module... 

Bisher hat alles nix geholfen.

Gruß Schmalli


----------



## Drauka (14. September 2012)

Kannst Du bitte nochmal zurück zu einer älteren Treiberversion?

Alternativ bitte mal diesen hier testen:
[FONT=&quot]http://twftp.sapphiretech.com/Public/AMD_Catalyst_9.001_Beta.exe[/FONT]


----------



## Schmalli (14. September 2012)

Hi,

war schon auf 11.1 und momentan auf 12.4. Werde berichten, was mit dem 9er passiert.

Gruß Schmalli


----------



## charlie6666 (15. September 2012)

Hallo und guten Tag,
Mein Name hier ist Charlie66, und möchte zu diesem Thema was beitragen.

Also, das problem "anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem fehler wiederhergestellt windows 7"

Ich hatte veit über 2 Jahren und 2 Monaten NIE Probleme gehabt, bis auf einmal Streifen übers Bildschirm flackerten..Bluesceen kam, Bildschirm schwarz blieb usw..
(Ich mache es kurz)
Treiber von Nivida aktuallisiert (ältere und neue auch beta)
Windows 7 / 3 mal neu aufgesetzt(grr), dutzende Foren durchwühlt, dies und jenes mal aktiviert und deaktiviert usw..war echt am zweifeln..
Ein Thema wurde ich aufmerksam..das ""nvlddmkm.sys"" und das zeigte auch die Meldung des Bluescreen an..
z finden unter-Computer/Windows/system32/driver/nvlddmkm.sys
Hier zeigte sich eine Konflikt an..denn hier verbarg sich eine ältere Form (immer durch Windows automatich installiert)
Treibergeneration..die bei mir zB über 3 Jahre alt war..
Ich muss hier jetzt auch anmerken, das dieses Problem jetzt auf mein PC bezieht.. !

Ich habe auch festgestellt, das mit den laufenden Updates von Windows die Probleme auftraten,
und die Probleme hunderte,wenn nicht tausende PC-Besitzer betreffen.(die sich nicht mal melden usw).
(zuvor hatte ich direkt mit Nivida kontakt gehabt und die meinten, ich solle eine neue GG zulegen.
naja..war fast dabei, es zu tun..bis ich mal feststellte, das zB bei Neuistallation die GG als kurzerzeit funktionierte)..mhh
nun denn es trat immer wieder auf..wurde es leid.. in einenen der vielen Foren war das Tool " Driver Cleaner Pro "
die Rede..ich hab mir das runtergeladen..den Nividatreiber DEINSTALLIERT (PC NICHT neu starten), drivercleaner benutzen) bis alle Treiber gelöscht siind..
PC neu starten und zeigt sich beim Anmelden(oder angemeldetem PC) eine größere Darstellung, so hat der interne Grafigchip die Kontrolle übernommen.
(Bitte darauf achten, das Windows, nicht gleich die Treiber neu läd)zu finden unter Systemsteuerung\System und Sicherheit\System/erweiterte Systemeinstellungen/Hardware/Geräteinstallationseinstellungen.

Jetzt versuchen,einen aktuellen Treiber(kann auch beta sein ) zu istallieren..PC neu starten..immer noch das problem..dann wiederholen..
zeigt es beim laden des Windows dann wider ein klares Bild..konntrolliert gleich den "nvlddmkm.sys" ob bei Eigenschaften der alte Treiber durch den neunen aktuellen ersetzt worden ist.
wenn ja..hoffe ich, ( so wie bei mir) keine Probleme mehr auftreten.

Bei mir läuft es jetzt seit 2 Tagen gut..aber wer weiß..abwarten und Daumen drücken..grins.

sollte das Problem wieder auftreten..so muss ich von neuem suchen

zum schluss meine PC Daten..

Betriebssystem Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
DirectX DirectX 11.0
CPU Typ QuadCore Intel Core i7-860, 2933 MHz (22 x 133)
Motherboard Name Acer Aspire M7811
Motherboard Chipsatz Intel Ibex Peak H57, Intel Lynnfield
Arbeitsspeicher 8151 MB (DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM)
Grafikkarte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 (1572544 KB)
Grafikkarte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 (1572544 KB)
3D-Beschleuniger nVIDIA GeForce GTX 480
Monitor Samsung SyncMaster LT24A550 (Analog) [24" LCD] (20481413559605)
Hersteller Intel
Version Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz
Seriennummer To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Etikett To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Teilenummer To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Externer Takt 133 MHz
Maximaler Takt 2800 MHz
Aktueller Takt 2800 MHz
Typ Central Processor
Spannung 1.1 V
Status Aktiviert
Sockelbezeichnung CPU 1

MfG
Charlie


----------



## Schmalli (15. September 2012)

Hi Charlie,

habe mal die beiden Verzeichnisse durchgesehen. Die Dateien ati***** sind dort alle bis auf die .exe-Dateien aktuell aus dem vorgeschlagenen 9er beta-Treiber.
Das wäre auch zu schön gewesen *heul*

Naja, auch der 9er bringts bei mir nicht. Hatte vor der Installation von dem 9er auch noch einen DX-Fehler mit dem 12.4er Treiber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie seltsam .... Warum sollte die Karte keinen freien RAM mehr haben?!?! Wird der nicht geleert?

Gruß von dem der noch weniger weiß als vorher
Schmalli


----------



## charlie6666 (16. September 2012)

Schmalli schrieb:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> habe mal die beiden Verzeichnisse durchgesehen. Die Dateien ati***** sind dort alle bis auf die .exe-Dateien aktuell aus dem vorgeschlagenen 9er beta-Treiber.
> Das wäre auch zu schön gewesen *heul*
> ...


 
laut Anzeige sollte sie min 512 MB haben..? mmhh Die Karte hat 2048 MB Voraussetztung beim System min. 1048 MB ..wurde mal die Ram beim Neustart "Ramdiagnose) prüfen lassen..oder eines der Rams könnte ein Fehler haben..denn du hast 4 Ram Riegel zusammen glaube ich 8 GB ..und 2 müssen mind ( 1. und 3. oder 2. und der 4. ) funktionieren..Aber 4 GB wären da immer noch genügend..mach mal die ram-Riegel (alle 4) raus und starte den PC neu..dann wieder einstecken und nochmal versuchen..vieleicht wurden die Ram´s nicht mehr vom system erkannt..schwer jetzt mal was dazu zu schreiben..ein Arbeitsspeicher löscht sich normalerweise , wenn zB ein Stromausfall ist oder brutal den PC herunterfährt..ansonsten..muss ich da selbst mal nachgoogeln..


----------



## charlie6666 (16. September 2012)

also. hab gerade etwas nachgegooglt..die Meldung d3d11appwindow swap_window device removed sollte überwiegend bei übertakteten GKarten kommen..aber du schreibst ja ,das sie nie übertaktet wurden..meinste jetzt von Dir aus nie Übertaktet? oder generell nicht..denn es gibt auch Karten,die sind schon beim Kauf Übertaktet..ansonsten weiß ich da jetzt auch nicht weiter..sorry..da lasse ich gerne anderen den Vortritt, die da mehr ahnung darüber haben..


----------



## Schmalli (17. September 2012)

Eieiei,

da war ich gestern wohl doch müder als ich dachte und hab nicht auf "antworten" geklickt... 

Naja, die Karte wurde Ende 2010 von mir gekauft und nie übertaktet. Eigentlich auch weil ich mich nie damit beschäftigt habe^^

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Schmalli (19. September 2012)

So, 

hatte die Faxen dicke und mir beim örtlichen Händler ne Karte geholt. Eine 7850, die Karte lief 
einwandfrei. Also die 6970 eingepackt und ab zurück zum Händler.

Gruß Schmalli


----------



## Drauka (19. September 2012)

Das ist natürlich auch eine Lösung


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. September 2012)

Ich hab auch das Problem mit dem "Anzeigetreiber beendet ...."
Bei mir tritt das Problem *nur bei Spielen mit eher geringerer Grafiklast* auf.
Also Games wie *Half Life 2, Black Mesa *oder *Borderlands 2*
Bei extrem *aufwendigen Games *wie *Battlefield, Crysis *oder beim* Furmark* gibts dagegen *keine Probleme*.


----------

